# Mid 1980s CFB Cornwallis basic training manual (the red book)



## edwardsjoey96 (7 Nov 2010)

Dose anyone have a copy of the old manual or know where I can find one? I am looking for a full copy of the manual but mainly the way the uniform and kit was layed out in the barracks and locker. Can anyone help?


----------

